# Orals, my friend is to pussy to inject.



## timecode2 (May 19, 2017)

My friend see's that cause I'm on TRT I'm getting better physique ( barely at the gym lately) so its nothing impressive or drastic.

Anyway, he asked me " I want to try a cycle, but I don't want to inject myself"

I told him I personally only recommend injecting, I mean its just better, now I know orals aren't so good on the liver, that's why I have never tried them.

He asked me " but one cycle using orals? wouldn't do much damage would it?"
This is where I'm at I would like to know your input on this, I barely take an interest in orals or the pro/cons longterm short term.

And im not gonna be his nurse pinning him so I'd at least like to try weigh up the pros n cons of orals for him.
Rest assure I will try get him to inject but he is persistent that he can't.

I was suggesting him for his first cycle just some test either sust/e/c you know something like 300-500mg a week for 12-16 weeks.

Orals? I aint got a ****ing scooby doo.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 19, 2017)

Yes he is a pussy that's for sure.


----------



## Beefcake (May 19, 2017)

Can't do an oral only cycle without a test base!


----------



## DF (May 19, 2017)

What oral does he want?


----------



## timecode2 (May 19, 2017)

DF said:


> What oral does he want?



He doesn't have any specifics but his aim was, "Want to start going hard at the gym and have a boost"


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 19, 2017)

Oral only huh? Tell him to suck on some cock until the testosterone comes out then swallow. He should start at 2x per day and adjust as needed. This is the only oral only cycle that I recommend for pussies.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 19, 2017)

DF said:


> What oral does he want?



Going out on a limb and saying it would be anavar. So he can get "cut"


----------



## motown1002 (May 19, 2017)

I say he is 22, 5'11" and 165 pounds.  lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 19, 2017)

Serious answer timecode... when he takes the oral his body stops producing test. So the whole time he is taking the pill he has the test level of a female. 

Does that sound like a recipe for gains? He will maybe gain a couple pounds over the few short weeks. All of which will be lost when he comes off because it will take time for his body to restart it's natural test production. 

He could actually take steps backwards by doing this


----------



## Thezilla (May 19, 2017)

There are rules to the game that we play. Just like mentioned above oral only will shut down natural test and then he is defiantly classified a little bitch. 
     I vote for a test/drol cycle. 
   Anyway after he inject once he will fall in love with it. First thing when I wake up in her moring I'm excited thinking of what I get to pin.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 19, 2017)

dont be friends with pussies..they cramp your style


----------



## ToolSteel (May 19, 2017)

Take some high-stim preworkout, toss it in an unmarked ziplock bag, and tell him it's dbol powder. 

Placebo is a hell of a drug.


----------



## Seeker (May 19, 2017)

That boy is clueless. He shouldn't be doing anything.


----------



## PFM (May 19, 2017)

If he likes it in his mouth be a good friend.


----------



## BRICKS (May 19, 2017)

Nothing to say hasn't already been said.  A few years ago I knew a crossfitter who was going to do a "little bit of anavar" to " cut some fat".  Ordered it online.  And this was a pretty respected health care professional.  5 minutes of time he would have found out it was a bad idea.  Betting there's a lot of guys like this.


----------



## timecode2 (May 19, 2017)

on a side note Would you guys agree with me saying 300-500mg test 16 weeks for a first cycle? I think thats fair enough rather than jumping into other shit for bulking n cutting etc


----------



## Gibsonator (May 19, 2017)

sounds like this friend of yours needs to spend some time educating himself


----------



## TrickWilliams (May 19, 2017)

timecode2 said:


> on a side note Would you guys agree with me saying 300-500mg test 16 weeks for a first cycle? I think thats fair enough rather than jumping into other shit for bulking n cutting etc



No. Would not agree. Dont recommend he does any type of AAS. Your not helping him by telling him that.

He needs to go hard in the gym and diet before he gets any kind of "boost".

Nothing is just magically going to help this guy. Not even a first real cycle. He needs to get in the gym first. That will change him dramatically right there.

If he wants to get cut up, he needs to get his diet right and start lifting heavy. 

No amount if anavar is going to do that for him. No amount of test is going to do that for him. Diet is for cutting. Steriods are for bulking. Neither are for new gym goers. Just start lifting and track your eating.


----------



## John Ziegler (May 19, 2017)

Beefcake said:


> Can't do an oral only cycle without a test base!



I've got a friend that has been doing oral cycles of dbol anavar primobolan winstol ect. no test never injected for 30 years 

Has a 10 year old son so he got his wife pregnant 10 years ago so that's after 20 years of no test oral cycles

I have tried to explain it to him the benefits of using the test with the orals but hes like this dude scared of needles lol

At any rate 



Beefcake said:


> Can't do an oral only cycle without a test base!



Is not a fact just, more logical but not a fact and IMO not as detrimental as often projected

That stemming from how my close friend since the 80's is still around still the lead singer of a band that tours year round and is not all fukked up 

from doing tons of oral only cycles.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 20, 2017)

Only hook him up with tes n pins.


----------



## bvs (May 20, 2017)

if hes too pussy to inject hes also probably too pussy to lift heavy and eat big. maybe recommend he tries crossfit


----------



## TriniJuice (May 20, 2017)

Just jab him when you see him....


----------



## SuperBane (May 21, 2017)

Go ahead run the var only cycle.
a rudimentary google search could have pulled up tons of threads on oral only cycles on many of sites explaining this same song and dance over and over again. For years.
run the anavar only.
meow


----------



## TLift (May 22, 2017)

Tell him to go to GNC & get some c4.. or something that won't shut him down


----------



## Thaistick (Jun 26, 2017)

I only recommend test only cycles for beginners. I actually recommend test only for anyone not competing. If you can't get straight with test only and maybe some peptides or HGH then you aren't doing something right. That being said I've seen plenty of guys make great gains on oral only cycles. Yeah it shuts down their natural test but that bounces back quickly enough assuming that everything is okay with them physically. I would not supply your friend with his oral only cycle though. He's a fool for not doing his own research and doing things right. I see too many guys in these boards that want to be spoonfed. I studied AAS for 6-7 years before using them. And I still didn't know enough in retrospect. I don't have much patience for people too lazy to do their own research and do things right.


----------



## Beezy (Jul 9, 2017)

Jambax said:


> Injectable steroids are always better and safer than oral. He need to man up, it's just a tiny needle



You posting advice on this forum is like Kim Kardashian giving space travel advice to NASA. Pleeeease go fukk yourself.

You forgot to post the site we should go to when we want to get scammed.


----------

